# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Raportoni problemet me versionin e ri të forumit

## Albo

Programi i forumit eshte rifreskruar sot ne versionin e fundit. Ky rifreskim i forumit ju ofron ju si anetare te thjeshte dhe ne si staf disa funksione te reja, ashtu sic korrigjon disa probleme te njohura sigurie me versionin e fundit.

*Lajmi i mire: Asnje postim apo e dhene e forumit nuk ka humbur por eshte ne forum sic ishte edhe me pare.*

*Lajmi i keq: Si me cdo rifreskim, do te kete probleme te vogla neper faqet e forumit qe do te zgjidhen me kohen.*

Prandaj na duhet ndihma juaj, si anetare te thjeshte te forumit per te raportuar ne kete teme te gjitha  problemet qe ju hasni ne forum. Duke na i sjelle para vemendjes keto probleme, ne si staf mund ti adresojme ato me shpejt duke e rikthyer forumin ne normalitet.

*Cfare probleme duhet te raportoni?*

- Nese nje funksion qe ju kishit me pare ne forum nuk punon.
- Nese shihni foto/butona qe nuk shfaqen ne forum
- Nese keni probleme per te hyre/dale nga forumi.
- Nese shikoni fjale te paperkthyera ne shqip.

Duke iu falenderuar paraprakisht,

Albo


P.S Ju lutem raportoni vetem probleme ne kete teme pa bere pyetje apo komente per versionin e ri. Ato mund ti beni ne nje teme tjeter.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Po ja filloj i pari..!!


kjo foto nuk eshte ngjyr e kuqe.. 

Dhe CITIMI.. nuk eshte me ngjyr te bardh sikur ka qen me heret..

----------


## brooklyn2007

Albo, po me pelqeka me teper ky versioni i ri pasi me duket se faqet hapen me shpejt se ai i pari. E vetmja gje nese mund te quhet negative eshte se sapo klikova adresen e forumit nga google, nuk u gjenda ne faqen kryesore por ne ate ku shfaqen gjithe temat e forumit. Nuk e di nese u shpjegova sic duhet!.

----------


## Darius

Per momentin cdo gje duket ne rregull madje funksionet jane me te plota dhe te shumta. Ne nje vend hasa dy fjale anglisht qe mendoj se duhet te jene pare nga admin por ende nuk jane perkthyer. Ndiq foton me poshte. Kam treguar vetem njeren me mouse por eshte dhe tjetra me poshte, e parafundit.

----------


## bili99

> Albo, po me pelqeka me teper ky versioni i ri pasi me duket se faqet hapen me shpejt se ai i pari. E vetmja gje nese mund te quhet negative eshte se sapo klikova adresen e forumit nga google, nuk u gjenda ne faqen kryesore por ne ate ku shfaqen gjithe temat e forumit. Nuk e di nese u shpjegova sic duhet!.


Kam hasur ne problemin e njejte...nuk shkon drejt tek "portali i forumit", po qe se   shkoj tek "Forumi" lart dhe te provoj te hap portalin  thote : The page cannot be found( nderkaq qe perpara sa e hapnje forumin shkonte tek portali)

----------


## drity

mungon
h.ttp://www.forumishqiptar.com/cpstyles/images_blu/buttons/viewpost.gif

----------


## HaKeLBeRiFiNi

Kur do me leviz tema ne destinacion koshin e forumit eshte e tera Anglisht dhe asgje smora vesh ca behej.

----------


## Albo

> Albo, po me pelqeka me teper ky versioni i ri pasi me duket se faqet hapen me shpejt se ai i pari. E vetmja gje nese mund te quhet negative eshte se sapo klikova adresen e forumit nga google, nuk u gjenda ne faqen kryesore por ne ate ku shfaqen gjithe temat e forumit. Nuk e di nese u shpjegova sic duhet!.


Nuk ke perse futesh ne forum nga google, mund te shtypesh adresen http://www.forumishqiptar.com/ ne shfletuesin qe ti perdor dhe do futesh direkt ne forum.

Portali i forumit tani eshte ne linje dhe funksional si me pare. Portali eshte faqja e pare qe te del kur hyn ne forum:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

Albo

----------


## brooklyn2007

Tani s'kam me probleme me portalin e forumit. Po e vendos faqen e forumit ne My Favorites qe te mos shkoj ta kerkoj ne Google. por sapo me doli nje problem i ri. Sa here dua te postoj ndonje postim me kerkon qe te rilogohem ne forum.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Tek mesazhet private kur duam te dergojm.. 

*Emri i Marrësit

[BCC] 
You may send your message to up to 5 people at a time.
Ndaji emrat e marrësve me ';'*

----------


## Alienated

Pse abonohem automatikisht? Asnjehere nuk shtyp butonin e abonimit, dhe kur hap Panelin shoh nja 10 tema te abonuara aty. Si i behet kesaj pune?

----------


## bili99

> Nuk ke perse futesh ne forum nga google, mund te shtypesh adresen http://www.forumishqiptar.com/ ne shfletuesin qe ti perdor dhe do futesh direkt ne forum.
> 
> Portali i forumit tani eshte ne linje dhe funksional si me pare. Portali eshte faqja e pare qe te del kur hyn ne forum:
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/
> 
> Albo



Falemnderit,tash e shoh  te jete kethyer  portali...shume keq pa te .  
Rrofsh Albo me te gjithe bashkepuntoret..
Me nderime,
bili99

----------


## Alienated

Kur mba mausin mbi imazhin siper shkruan Multi Quote This Message!

Perkthejeni. 

Wrap (MEDIA) tags around selected p

----------


## no name

_Kur ben upload foto ne forum, nuk i nxjer fotot si me pare.

Shiko foton:_

----------


## Alienated

Kur mba mausin mbi imazhin siper shkruan *Multi Quote This Message!*

Perkthejeni. 

*Wrap (MEDIA) tags around selected* poashtu kur poston nje video!

----------


## Cimo

> _Kur ben upload foto ne forum, nuk i nxjer fotot si me pare.
> 
> Shiko foton:_


Kjo me sa e di une behet per nje shkak. Nese nuk je i regjistruar ne forum dhe e viziton forumin si vizitor atehere nuk mund ti hapish foto. Besoj se kjo eshte, provo dil si vizitor dhe shife a eshte ashtu .

----------


## no name

_Keto un vet  i bera upload dhe me doli kjo. Nuk hapet pamja e fotos si me pare.


P.S Ja edhe rasti ketu:_

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=68223&page=4

_Shikoni keto fotot e fundit qe jane ne kete teme si nuk e kane pamjen e dukshme!_

----------


## Albo

> _Kur ben upload foto ne forum, nuk i nxjer fotot si me pare.
> 
> Shiko foton:_


Edhe problemi me fotot qe nuk hapeshin ne tema u zgjidh.

Albo

----------


## Alienated

Kur klikon ke Opsioni Kërko dalin mundesite ne Anglisht:

*Show Threads*
*Show Posts*

Per shkaqe teknike nuk munda ta ngarkoj imazhin e kopjuar per kete problem.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Edhe problemi me fotot qe nuk hapeshin ne tema u zgjidh.
> 
> Albo


Ate problem kisha edhe une , por ai postim i imi ku vajti vall lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------

